# Vermont Post July 1



## GregoryIsaacs (Jun 27, 2018)

With the impending marijuana legalization set to begin in VT starting July 1, I was wondering if the vt ski industry will ever open up and promote the idea of smoking weed much like they have been treating alcohol for decades.

Ive heard rumblings about some mountains in MA advertising/promoting the subject since Q4 was approved but I could never see a big name like Stowe or Killy doing such a thing.  

Regardless its always interesting being the fly on the wall to such a blaring conundrum for the local government and businesses.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jun 27, 2018)

I am sure that their insurance carriers will love that idea.

Keep in mind that, while it is legal to possess small amounts of marijuana as of July 1, there is no legal mechanism for the sale of marijuana that was put into place.  (Way to forego easy tax revenues, Vermont!)


----------



## slatham (Jun 27, 2018)

Not sure how VT will handle it, but in Colorado many areas are on National Park land which is FEDERAL land where marijuana is not legal and they remind people of this or have an outright no pot policy. 

Many of the VT areas are in the Green Mountain National Forest, which is also federal land.

There's also the issue of clientele. Do the resorts want to attract the stoner type, or the family type? Families will be drawn to areas that are explicit, if not aggressive, in adhering to a no skiing stoned policy. IMHO.

Personally I've never liked skiing (or surfing) stoned - there's enough of a natural high just enjoying the sport.


----------



## mbedle (Jun 27, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I am sure that their insurance carriers will love that idea.
> 
> Keep in mind that, while it is legal to possess small amounts of marijuana as of July 1, there is no legal mechanism for the sale of marijuana that was put into place.  (Way to forego easy tax revenues, Vermont!)



I was reading a couple of articles about this and apparently in Maine they get around not being able to sell it by gifting the marijuana and charging a processing and packaging fee. I also read that even those the on your person limit is one ounce, the amount you can harvest at home is unlimited. What was very odd is Vermont's employee drug testing laws. Apparently an employer has to make you a written offer before they can request a drug test. Once you get employed, the employer and only drug test you in they have probable cause that you are using marijuana or its required by federal law (that doesn't seem to be correct, maybe someone has some insight into that). It also said that if you do test positive, the employer can not fire you, but instead has to offer you a chance at rehab. If you fail a second time after going through the rehab, they can fire you on the spot.


----------



## skimagic (Jun 27, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I am sure that their insurance carriers will love that idea.
> 
> Keep in mind that, while it is legal to possess small amounts of marijuana as of July 1, there is no legal mechanism for the sale of marijuana that was put into place.  (Way to forego easy tax revenues, Vermont!)



Is VT planning on setting up a sale mechanism? 
As for the GREEN mountain national Forest issue, only sugar Bush and Mt snow are partially on federal land, but not the base areas.  Bromley and okemo are on private/state, Stratton is on private, Killington is on state.  I can't see any of these areas promoting use, fine with me. Perhaps Magic, on private land, will be open to use.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2018)

VT has no plans for sale.  Basically they're just legalizing what a lot of people do discreetly on their own; grow and possess small amounts for personal use.   It's more widespread than you think.  When I lived in Stowe I knew folks from restaurant and hospitality workers to doctors, nurses, a dentist, real estate agents, lawyers etc that all had small indoor grows.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 27, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> *I am sure that their insurance carriers will love that idea.*



And their retained legal representation.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 27, 2018)

What would be the point of any ski areas promoting it? There's no revenue stream to take advantage of (unlike alcohol which they can sell and make money from).


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jun 27, 2018)

cdskier said:


> What would be the point of any ski areas promoting it? There's no revenue stream to take advantage of (unlike alcohol which they can sell and make money from).



Well for one thing it can drive the most coveted two words of any ski area operation: pizza sales


----------



## mriceyman (Jun 28, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> And their retained legal representation.



But its fine to serve endless amounts of alcohol .. figure 10-15 years mary j and booze will be thought of as equals    


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Jun 28, 2018)

It’s the same deal as Netherlands. I did not tell you and you went, you would have no idea that every pot shop is illegal. I think they only have to hide there storage, and keep the amount of weed behind the counter to very small amounts. They never get caught acquiring and storing illegal amounts of weed.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 28, 2018)

slatham said:


> Not sure how VT will handle it, but in Colorado many areas are on National Park land which is FEDERAL land where marijuana is not legal and they remind people of this or have an outright no pot policy.
> 
> Many of the VT areas are in the Green Mountain National Forest, which is also federal land.
> 
> ...



I know in CO they actually have had undercover feds skiing and busting people. Read a story about it happening at Wolf Creek.


----------



## crank (Jun 28, 2018)

In Colorado it is not legal to smoke pot in public.

Is it legal to use in public anywhere?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 28, 2018)

This is what Mount Snow posted about cannabis use on property in their most recent blog post this week, ahead of their "Rock the Roots" music festival in about 10 days, where Sublime is the headliner....

"[h=2]*Q: I HEARD THAT CANNABIS IS LEGAL IN VERMONT AS OF JULY 1ST? WHAT DOES THAT MEAN FOR ME?*[/h][FONT=&quot]A: While Vermont has legalized cannabis for recreational use as of July 1st, 2018, it is still not legal to use cannabis in public places such as Mount Snow, so please leave it at home!"

I think that will sum up the official policy that ski resorts will take the way the law is written[/FONT]


----------



## slatham (Jun 28, 2018)

skimagic said:


> Is VT planning on setting up a sale mechanism?
> As for the GREEN mountain national Forest issue, only sugar Bush and Mt snow are partially on federal land, but not the base areas.  Bromley and okemo are on private/state, Stratton is on private, Killington is on state.  I can't see any of these areas promoting use, fine with me. Perhaps Magic, on private land, will be open to use.



Interesting I thought more were on GMNF land. Looking at a detailed map of the southern section it looks like part of Mt Snow and the very upper part of Haystack are on GMNF land. And as you said, Sugarbush up north. It would appear most the "park land" I was thinking was GMNF is actually STATE park, with most areas on State land.

But elsewhere the relevant point was made - it is still illegal to "light up" in public......


----------



## shwilly (Jun 28, 2018)

For what it's worth, I didn't notice much of a difference in Maine last season. Safety meetings in the woods weren't exactly uncommon to begin with. I don't recall anyone being particularly brazen, though. Probably people will just keep on doing what they were doing.


----------



## andrec10 (Jun 28, 2018)

So now we can get high on the lifts for free?


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 28, 2018)

shwilly said:


> For what it's worth, I didn't notice much of a difference in Maine last season. Safety meetings in the woods weren't exactly uncommon to begin with. I don't recall anyone being particularly brazen, though. Probably people will just keep on doing what they were doing.



i can't keep laws straight lol...been doing what I been doing for years without issue.  That being said - Bethel ME Citizen had an ad for $250 grinders, delivered with free marijuana. Lol. Don't know the loophole they're getting around.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 30, 2018)

crank said:


> In Colorado it is not legal to smoke pot in public.
> 
> Is it legal to use in public anywhere?


It is illegal to smoke in any state in public or in your vehicle. Private property that allows you to smoke only.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel1916 (Jul 1, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> With the impending marijuana legalization set to begin in VT starting July 1, I was wondering if the vt ski industry will ever open up and promote the idea of smoking weed much like they have been treating alcohol for decades.
> 
> Ive heard rumblings about some mountains in MA advertising/promoting the subject since Q4 was approved but I could never see a big name like Stowe or Killy doing such a thing.
> 
> Regardless its always interesting being the fly on the wall to such a blaring conundrum for the local government and businesses.



I have no problems with weed used privately, but when I go skiing with the fam, I don't wanna share the lift with some boom boom huck jam kid blazing up.  The upper crust types that all the Vt resorts cater to are not likely to be cooler about it than I am. I am worth considerably less to the resort than the Boston or NY money contingent, but I am worth way more per day than the average pothead kid. Dollars and sense, bro.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 1, 2018)

rebel1916 said:


> I have no problems with weed used privately, but when I go skiing with the fam, I don't wanna share the lift with some boom boom huck jam kid blazing up.  The upper crust types that all the Vt resorts cater to are not likely to be cooler about it than I am. I am worth considerably less to the resort than the Boston or NY money contingent, but I am worth way more per day than the average pothead kid. Dollars and sense, bro.



To be honest most people I see (or smell) smoking weed are not the type which you have generalized above. More like 30 somethings. I don't see too many upper crust types at the places I usually ski in VT but then again maybe I don't ski where they do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 1, 2018)

The second hand smoke thing is mostly going away anyways.  Most of the average"pot head kids" now vape.  People should obviously be polite, but someone vaping near you really shouldn't be anymore offensive than someone cranking beers at the ski lodge bar 


Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 2, 2018)

rebel1916 said:


> I have no problems with weed used privately, but when I go skiing with the fam, I don't wanna share the lift with some boom boom huck jam kid blazing up.  The upper crust types that all the Vt resorts cater to are not likely to be cooler about it than I am. I am worth considerably less to the resort than the Boston or NY money contingent, but I am worth way more per day than the average pothead kid. Dollars and sense, bro.



pothead 33 year old employed professional here. your stereotypes are tired. my friends and i spend plenty of money and the resorts want our business desperately. look at the abundance of for-30s type passes. 

i don't want to ride the lift with snooty toot parents who think they're better than people who don't see the world as they do.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> pothead 33 year old employed professional here. your stereotypes are tired. my friends and i spend plenty of money and the resorts want our business desperately. look at the abundance of for-30s type passes.
> 
> i don't want to ride the lift with snooty toot parents who think they're better than people who don't see the world as they do.


Ya that's all well and good but I don't need or want someone roasting up on the side of my 11/9 year olds. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jully (Jul 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> pothead 33 year old employed professional here. your stereotypes are tired. my friends and i spend plenty of money and the resorts want our business desperately. look at the abundance of for-30s type passes.
> 
> i don't want to ride the lift with snooty toot parents who think they're better than people who don't see the world as they do.





prsboogie said:


> Ya that's all well and good but I don't need or want someone roasting up on the side of my 11/9 year olds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Sounds like Mt. Snow (and places with redundant lifts like it) should make the Bluebird "substance free" and the Grand Summit the smoking/drinking lift 

Much better than the private lift model floated years ago.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 2, 2018)

Jully said:


> Sounds like Mt. Snow (and places with redundant lifts like it) should make the Bluebird "substance free" and the Grand Summit the smoking/drinking lift
> 
> Much better than the private lift model floated years ago.


Like family sections at sports stadiums.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 3, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> Ya that's all well and good but I don't need or want someone roasting up on the side of my 11/9 year olds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



But totally cool for people to drink around them right? Or do you abstain from any restaurant, sporting venue, or other public even where alcohol is sold?


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 3, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> But totally cool for people to drink around them right? Or do you abstain from any restaurant, sporting venue, or other public even where alcohol is sold?



I would avoid public venues where people aspirated alcohol into other peoples faces, definitely.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 3, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> But totally cool for people to drink around them right? Or do you abstain from any restaurant, sporting venue, or other public even where alcohol is sold?



Direct second hand smoke is an issue for kids (or frankly anyone with lungs). Alcohol, unless the effects on the person consuming it end up causing harm harm to an innocent bystander, isn't going to have any direct secondary effect at that moment in time to any kids in the area.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 3, 2018)

Im all about doing my business in the trees out of habit anyhow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 3, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> *I would avoid public venues where people aspirated alcohol into other peoples faces, definitely.*



LOL, yeah, the false equivalence was boiling hot in that post.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 3, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Direct second hand smoke is an issue for kids (or frankly anyone with lungs). Alcohol, unless the effects on the person consuming it end up causing harm harm to an innocent bystander, isn't going to have any direct secondary effect at that moment in time to any kids in the area.



Nevermind they are OUTSIDE. Your kid is going to be no worse for wear even if some dirty hippie lights up on a chairlift. Stanford even did a study on it. As long as your kid is outside of 18 inches from a smoker, outdoors, he's fine. 18 inches. Even then, your kid would need to spend several hours next (again 18 inches) to a smoker (averaging 2 cigs an hour) to even reach the limit that the EPA considers consider unhealthy. 

Unless you want to talk about Xanadu, then yeah, ban smoking since it is indoors. 

This is just people getting uppity because they can here. I can count on one hand the amount of times someone has even asked to smoke a butt on a lift, let alone actually had one. To think this is going to become some widespread problem again is pretty laughable and straight out of "reefer madness" mindset.

Edit to add: outside of Killington, where apparently smoking in lift lines is cool. Literally the only place I've been where I've seen that.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 3, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> LOL, yeah, the false equivalence was boiling hot in that post.



The false equivalence is that by pot being legal in VT that all of sudden societal norms are going to be thrown out the window, and smokers will ruin everything.


----------



## machski (Jul 3, 2018)

In the past I've been on the K1 as a single when a group of 5 or 6 decide to light up.  It sucks as I'm a commercial pilot and really do not want to catch any of that crap given we are drug tested for that (amongst others).  So that sucks.  An open chair is one thing, but I would prefer folks not to light that crap up right next to me on a chair.  Just do it away from the general public.  You can smell that crap from chairs behind and while you won't be affected, I can understand parents not wanting their kids to even smell it.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 3, 2018)

Whether a cigarette or weed, even asking to light up on a chair or in a gondola next to a stranger is pretty bold and rude.  Vaping nicotine or weed, a little bit of debate there, but still rude.  You might be able to to smell someone vaping for a brief second, but only if right next to them.  Certainly not a chair behind. And even if you did, second hand water vapor isn't going to have an affect on a person.

There is some false equivalency of saying someone should be allowed to hot box a gondola just like people pound beer and shot skis in resort bars.  However the primary point people are making is in a society that celebrates alcohol consumption and often to excess, people need to chill out regarding other people's choices in how they relax.  This isn't heroin or cocaine.  Hell, marijuana is more benign than alcohol in terms of societal damage. 

Let's augment the subject though for a second that would be a true apples to apples equivalency.  How would people feel if a resort bar had a menu for marijuana edibles?   I mean, we all talk about ski areas with great draught lists.  Explain to me the difference?

Take these comments as coming from someone who infrequently imbibes with MJ. Certainly much less than alcohol.  I might partake in MJ 4-5 times a month. Basically once a week.  I'll have a drink or a few 3-5 days a week. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 3, 2018)

Just leaving Vermont.  There was no noticeable difference at all.  The only thing that I saw was a lot of press talking about the changes in the law.  Basically it is legal to possess.  You can't buy it, sell it, smoke it in public, or around kids.  So I don't understand why the law was even passed.  Seems like much ado about nothing.

Oh yeah...and it was the hottest and most humid mess I have ever seen.  In all my years growing up there I can't recall any weather as brutal as that.  And now living in Utah that says something.


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 4, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> Just leaving Vermont.  There was no noticeable difference at all.  The only thing that I saw was a lot of press talking about the changes in the law.  Basically it is legal to possess.  You can't buy it, sell it, smoke it in public, or around kids.  So I don't understand why the law was even passed.  Seems like much ado about nothing.
> 
> Oh yeah...and it was the hottest and most humid mess I have ever seen.  In all my years growing up there I can't recall any weather as brutal as that.  And now living in Utah that says something.


Oh, it's an improvement. A number of years ago a friend was stopped in Woodstock for, wait for it, drinking and driving. With a bottle of water. He voluntarily took rhe  breath test. Blew a zero. Problem was, friend in the back seat had just lit up. He took the heat for everyone in the car. Hour delay and a $200 fine for less rhan a gram. . It is certainly welcome that the law was passed. And isn't growing legal now also?

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 4, 2018)

it legalized home grow and personal private consumption. it's nice that the state can no longer bust into one's house over the big nothing of growing and smoking pot.

your friend would have still been fucked in the car. pot in the car is sort of more illegal now.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 4, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> But totally cool for people to drink around them right? Or do you abstain from any restaurant, sporting venue, or other public even where alcohol is sold?


First - like it or not alcohol is legal to consume by those over the age of 21. My kids have been around many on this board while drinking and understand, for now anyway, that it's something that adults can do with restraint.

Second - IMO anyone who smokes/vapes anything on a chair with others who are not part of their group is ignorant. Keep your shit to yourself. 

Third - while vaping does trap the large majority of harmful chemicals in the smoker there is still second hand residual. And yes vaping is still horrible for your body despite what some think.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 4, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Whether a cigarette or weed, even asking to light up on a chair or in a gondola next to a stranger is pretty bold and rude.  Vaping nicotine or weed, a little bit of debate there, but still rude.  You might be able to to smell someone vaping for a brief second, but only if right next to them.  Certainly not a chair behind. And even if you did, second hand water vapor isn't going to have an affect on a person.
> 
> There is some false equivalency of saying someone should be allowed to hot box a gondola just like people pound beer and shot skis in resort bars.  However the primary point people are making is in a society that celebrates alcohol consumption and often to excess, people need to chill out regarding other people's choices in how they relax.  This isn't heroin or cocaine.  Hell, marijuana is more benign than alcohol in terms of societal damage.
> 
> ...


For me the biggest issue with THC/CBD products in whatever form is there is absolutely no way to know how "stoned" someone is. With alcohol, BAC can be measured and corrolated to enebriation - nothing exists with these. 

And the attitude that it's less harmful than alcohol is a very apathetic though process. Brain cells are still retarded, lung cells are directly damaged when inhaled, it causes massive gastrointestinal issues in smaller but not insignificant portion of users, and leads to coronary issues. Besides the direct lung effects all relate to alcohol use as well. 


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jul 4, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> For me the biggest issue with THC/CBD products in whatever form is there is absolutely no way to know how "stoned" someone is. With alcohol, BAC can be measured and corrolated to enebriation - nothing exists with these.
> 
> And the attitude that it's less harmful than alcohol is a very apathetic though process. Brain cells are still retarded, lung cells are directly damaged when inhaled, it causes massive gastrointestinal issues in smaller but not insignificant portion of users, and leads to coronary issues. Besides the direct lung effects all relate to alcohol use as well.
> 
> ...


The even bigger issue when CBD/THC debates often happen, is that far too often the pro CBD/THC group are completely locked into the opinion that there is absolutely no negative effects, and often only beneficial effects from use, and the anti CBD/THC crowd is of the opinion that it's all bad and only negative effects.

The reality is that there are likely both good and bad parts to CBD/THC use/consumption, but not enough is known of the pros and cons to definitively say

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Pez (Jul 4, 2018)

In 2018 it seems rude to smoke or vape anything near others who aren't partaking.  No one wants to smell your cigarettes or your dirt weed.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Jul 4, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> Edit to add: outside of Killington, where apparently smoking in lift lines is cool. Literally the only place I've been where I've seen that.



I guess you've never been to Hunter.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 4, 2018)

Not smoking/vaping on a chair with strangers is VERY basic etiquette.


----------



## Edd (Jul 4, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Not smoking/vaping on a chair with strangers is VERY basic etiquette.



I very much agree. It’s weird to do it when it’s not obviously agreed upon by all present on a chair/gondy. Anyone that does that without explicit permission is either stupid or a teenager.


----------



## Dickc (Jul 4, 2018)

I went skiing at Sunday River one morning with my son and his then girlfriend.  They told me to go ahead of them so I ASSUMED they were going to smoke a cigarette.  Got to the top of the lift and there was a ski patrol person intently staring at the lift.  Asked him what was up as you usually do not see that.  He said he was waiting for someone.  A few chairs later off come my son and his girlfriend.  As they skied over to me, the patrolman called them.  Right behind them on the chair was the general manager of Sunday River, Dana Bullen.  As I, at the time, owned real estate at Sunday River, I knew Dana casually.  Dana at once noted that the kids skied over to me, and he skied up , looked right at me and asked, "Do these two belong to you"?  I nodded and spoke, yes.  Dana and the patrol chewed them out as Dana had visitors with them and did not appreciate the skunky smoke smell that wafted back at them, but did NOT pull their tickets.  I can only think if I was not there that he would have.  As they all left, I asked my son what on earth had prompted him to smoke weed on the chair in front of the resort general manager?  His reply, "Gee. I did not know who he was"  He knows now!!!!


----------



## sull1102 (Jul 4, 2018)

Speaking as one of the few younger guys on one plank not two on the forum I completely 120% agree that it is beyond assinine to smoke with kids on a lift. 9 times out of 10 I'm riding in the singles line, I'd probably say something right to the person within 60 seconds if I was riding the Bluebird and say there's was a parent and kid and another single rider or couple and they sparked up. That's beyond ridiculous and crossing a line. You can't wait until the next ride up in 10 minutes? Then somehow manage to not get on that chair if you are determined to smoke. That being said, if you're an adult of legal age and it's just you and friends and it's a quiet day and no kids are on the chairs around you...well you know the risk and your decisions are your business, just don't get caught dummy.

Then there's these people that kill themselves, Im talking like break through the gate almost knocking the 7 year old over to get on this chair practically falling over poles flying around, or slick racer boys, take it easy, especially midweek when the place is empty, weekends I get it a little bit. It's definitely frustrating when you don't even notice the guy who flew in behind you at the last second until your almost sitting on top of him(or her) and then the next 8 chairs behind are empty, just makes no sense to me. 

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 5, 2018)

I have been on the blue bird before loading from the singles line and got on with a group of 5 that lit right up under the visor. I was sitting on the edge and tried to inhale the least amount possible and tried to get any fresh air I could. As I mentioned I am drug tested at work but used to smoke. Luckily half way up the idiots dropped the joint.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 5, 2018)

JimG. said:


> I guess you've never been to Hunter.



Nope, and I consider that a positive. 

But I can certainly see how their clientel is similar.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 5, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> Nope, and I consider that a positive.
> 
> But I can certainly see how their clientel is similar.



The only response to this thread I cared to post until now. 

I agree with snoseek I enjoy safety meetings in the trees. I don't want to smell other people's smoke or beverages. Especially on an enclosed lift. But I know folks who insist on partaking on lifts who don't care what other people think.  

I'm not a fan of tension or self-righteousness.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 6, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I have been on the blue bird before loading from the singles line and* got on with a group of 5 that lit right up under the visor.* I was sitting on the edge and tried to inhale the least amount possible and tried to get any fresh air I could.



You didnt demand they put it out?   That might be the most outrageous lift story I've ever heard.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 6, 2018)

Edd said:


> I very much agree. It’s weird to do it when it’s not obviously agreed upon by all present on a chair/gondy. Anyone that does that without explicit permission is either stupid *or* *a teenager.*



Under poor parenting.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 6, 2018)

drjeff said:


> The reality is that there are likely both good and bad parts to CBD/THC use/consumption, *but not enough is known *of the pros and cons *to definitively say*



You'll know more about the negative effects of marijuana smoking in 10 or 20 years. 

 A big part of the problem with this is that, ironically, it being illegal made studying it accurately (or at all) nearly impossible.  And the relatively few places in the world where it is legal aren't generally places that are going to spend the tens-of-millions of dollars necessary on large, placebo-controlled, double-blind, clinical studies with multi-year follow-ups.   Another challenge I foresee to studying this is going to be patient recruitment, because so many marijuana smokers are also cigarette smokers.  Those "dual smokers" will be a useful patient-set that needs to be concomitantly explored, but they'll need to recruit folks who've only smoked pot and haven't been tobacco-users, and that might be challenging for the CROs.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> You'll know more about the negative effects of marijuana smoking in 10 or 20 years.
> 
> A big part of the problem with this is that, ironically, it being illegal made studying it accurately (or at all) nearly impossible.  And the relatively few places in the world where it is legal aren't generally places that are going to spend the tens-of-millions of dollars necessary on large, placebo-controlled, double-blind, clinical studies with multi-year follow-ups.   Another challenge I foresee to studying this is going to be patient recruitment, because so many marijuana smokers are also cigarette smokers.  Those "dual smokers" will be a useful patient-set that needs to be concomitantly explored, but they'll need to recruit folks who've only smoked pot and haven't been tobacco-users, and that might be challenging for the CROs.



of all the pot smokers I have known well (20-25) in the past 20 years I can only think of 2 that have smoked tobacco.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 6, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> of all the pot smokers I have known well (20-25) in the past 20 years I can only think of 2 that have smoked tobacco.



My experience as well.

Funny thing is that alcohol is legal and has been proven to be toxic to good health in many ways. So I'm not sure what the rational is to demonize pot as bad for your health.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 6, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> of all the pot smokers I have known well (20-25) in the past 20 years I can only think of 2 that have smoked tobacco.



I'd say of the people I knew (because virtually nobody smokes pot anymore) it was something like 40%, which though a minority is a big number when you're trying to find people for a study.  Maybe it wouldnt be as hard as I think, but it's definitely something researchers will need to be mindful of early or they'll taint their data.


----------



## sull1102 (Jul 6, 2018)

Marijuana smoking, vaping, baking, or any other form of consumption is more prevalent and common now than at any other time in history, including even the good ol' 60's and 70's, and the numbers continue to grow year after year. In addition thanks to the legalization efforts nationwide studies have been and continue to be conducted so these myths will be debunked shortly. Like weed smokers also being cigarette smokers, not true. Maybe cigarette smokers are more likely to try weed once or twice or even once a year, that I can totally see, but those that smoke weed primarily very rarely are also cig smokers and I doubt the number of folks that tried weed then said cigarettes are the way to go is teeny tiny. Cigarettes have a much worse reputation now than weed does, especially with younger generations.


----------



## sull1102 (Jul 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> You didnt demand they put it out?   That might be the most outrageous lift story I've ever heard.



5 on 1. Smart idea is to wait till the top and not poke the bear, plus you aren't ski patrol, go get patrol that is part of why they are there.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jul 6, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> 5 on 1. Smart idea is to wait till the top and not poke the bear, plus you aren't ski patrol, go get patrol that is part of why they are there.



I've never met aggressive weed smokers like that.. you really think you would get beat up for asking to not smoke when you get drug tested? The amount of misconception on this thread is humorous. These aren't crack addicts we're dealing with here!


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 6, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> I've never met aggressive weed smokers like that.. you really think you would get beat up for asking to not smoke when you get drug tested? The amount of misconception on this thread is humorous. These aren't crack addicts we're dealing with here!


No they are not, just come across ignorant fucks who don't give two shits about anything but themselves is all.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 6, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> No they are not, just come across ignorant fucks who don't give two shits about anything but themselves is all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Jul 6, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> No they are not, just come across ignorant fucks who don't give two shits about anything but themselves is all.



+2

(I've also been on lifts before with people that chose to just light up without asking if it was ok...completely rude and self-centered behavior)


----------



## sull1102 (Jul 6, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> I've never met aggressive weed smokers like that.. you really think you would get beat up for asking to not smoke when you get drug tested? The amount of misconception on this thread is humorous. These aren't crack addicts we're dealing with here!


Oh no brawls are breaking on the lift, but if they're of the mindset that they can burn it down on the lift... I was more thinking minor little crap like you might get snowed a few times that day if they're complete dinks(they did whip out their semi legal drug or just a side eye and a dirty look. Most likely though they apologize a whole bunch the rest of the ride put everything away immediately, pray you aren't that mad, all tell you to have a great day out there and then scatter quickly at the top.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 6, 2018)

You have either had some very unique skiing experiences or a very active imagination.  You think a group of stoners who you tell to cut the crap are going to chase you around the mountain and "snow" you?  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 6, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> 5 on 1. Smart idea is to wait till the top and not poke the bear, plus you aren't ski patrol, go get patrol that is part of why they are there.



So instead of asking politely that they abstain while riding with you, you choose to simmer passive aggressively and then rat them out to the ski police. you sir, are an asshole.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 7, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> So instead of asking politely that they abstain while riding with you, you choose to simmer passive aggressively and then rat them out to the ski police. you sir, are an asshole.


And the guy who breaks the law and lights up without even “asking politely” isn’t an asshole?  Interesting double standard you’ve got going there.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jul 7, 2018)

*Kmarts Policy

DESIGNATED SMOKING AREAS*  In consideration of all guest, smoking is restricted to designated areas.
  Designated smoking areas are identified by signs located outside base lodges. 



DESIGNATED SMOKING AREASK-1Small deck off Mahogany RidgeTables at Umbrella Bar fire pit areaParking lot
PEAK LODGEDeck outside bar area
SNOWSHEDRight side of skier tunnel near treesParking lot
GOLF COURSEParking lot, near dumpsters to left of Clubhouse
100% SMOKE FREE AREASRamshead MountainPico Mountain*Lifts, lift lines and gondolas*


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 7, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I have been on the blue bird before loading from the singles line and got on with a group of 5 that lit right up under the visor. I was sitting on the edge and tried to inhale the least amount possible and tried to get any fresh air I could. As I mentioned I am drug tested at work but used to smoke. Luckily half way up the idiots dropped the joint.


I find it odd that anyone would light up on a lift with some random guy. They should of at least had the courtesy to ask. Also virtually no chance second-hand smoke is showing up on a drug test. Breathe deep Smelly! Lol 

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## sull1102 (Jul 7, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> So instead of asking politely that they abstain while riding with you, you choose to simmer passive aggressively and then rat them out to the ski police. you sir, are an asshole.



Lmao oh okay bud, good to know I'd be the asshole and not the assclowns toking it up on the lift with a stranger and now his or her professional career is suddenly at risk due to maybe failing a drug test! Did I say that I personally would even object to their activities? Or if I would be bothered enough to want to say something or go to ski patrol? Am I ski patrol? If I was would I even go deal with something like this or wait and see if it was a recurring problem? You sir have made some assumptions it seems...


----------



## JimG. (Jul 7, 2018)

I know it's a bad pun but now we're cooking.


----------



## Pez (Jul 7, 2018)

"do you always make it a habit of smoking up with police sergeants on family vacation?"

or something like that


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jul 7, 2018)

a little etiquette and discretion go a long way...over consumption of anything is never a good idea...having said that, regardless or setting or substance, there will always be a couple jerks in every crowd


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jul 8, 2018)

prsboogie said:
			
		

> And the attitude that it's less harmful than alcohol is a very apathetic  though process. Brain cells are still retarded, lung cells are directly  damaged when inhaled, it causes massive gastrointestinal issues in  smaller but not insignificant portion of users, and leads to coronary  issues. Besides the direct lung effects all relate to alcohol use as  well.



i heard it also leads to white women listening to satanic jazz music and fornicating with minorities

good lord what a load of bunk...i think you might have worms in your brain

the problem for people like you who like to parrot misinformation is that they invented this pesky little thing called the internet and people can suss out the truth.

cannabis being less harmful than alcohol is an objective scientific fact.  this is known.  no apathy involved in the process.  what does brain cells becoming "retarded" even mean lol.  massive GI issues?  coronary issues?  where are you getting this information, the goebbles-esque ONDCP?  cmon man.  do better.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 8, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Lmao oh okay bud, good to know I'd be the asshole and not the assclowns toking it up on the lift with a stranger and now his or her professional career is suddenly at risk due to maybe failing a drug test! Did I say that I personally would even object to their activities? Or if I would be bothered enough to want to say something or go to ski patrol? Am I ski patrol? If I was would I even go deal with something like this or wait and see if it was a recurring problem? You sir have made some assumptions it seems...



You would never ever fail a drug test by being exposed to secondhand outdoor pot smoke for a few minutes 

and you explicitly recommended getting ski patrol

they'd be rude for sure, but you sir are the clear asshole


----------



## cdskier (Jul 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> You would never ever fail a drug test by being exposed to secondhand outdoor pot smoke for a few minutes
> 
> and you explicitly recommended getting ski patrol
> 
> they'd be rude for sure, but you sir are the clear asshole



So the person that does something illegal is merely rude, but the person that reports them is an asshole? Right...that logic makes perfect sense.


----------



## Jully (Jul 8, 2018)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i heard it also leads to white women listening to satanic jazz music and fornicating with minorities
> 
> good lord what a load of bunk...i think you might have worms in your brain
> 
> ...



I'm not anti marijuana by any stretch of the imagination, but nothing prsboogie said is outrageous. I'm not going to go line by line, but what limited evidence exists does point to cardiovascular risks.



> Research suggests that the risk of heart attack is several times higher in the hour after smoking marijuana than it would be normally.





> Although the evidence is weaker, there are also links to a higher risk of atrial fibrillation or ischemic stroke immediately following marijuana use.



https://www.health.harvard.edu/heart-health/marijuana-and-heart-health-what-you-need-to-know

Also its FAR from am objective scientific fact that marijuana is less harmful than alcohol. Currently evidence points to that being the case, but as others have said, it has not been studied thoroughly. While I think it is highly unlikely there will be discoveries that make long-term moderate marijuana use be discouraged, there's so much we don't know.

Before long term studies came out, ibuprofen was considered a miracle pain relief drug that would curtail arthritis and all other types of pain with zero side effects. Nowadays there are some really concerning findings coming out about long term NSAID use. We'll likely see that same issue arise with weed. It may still be better than alternatives, but it won't be perfect.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm sure as a clinician, PRS has first hand experience treating people who have gone overboard with cannabis.  End of the day everyone's body chemistry is unique and how they process thc is going to be different.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rowsdower (Jul 8, 2018)

The only aspect of cannabis use that really seems to stand out as dangerous is smoking regularly in adolescents. This seems to cause some memory impairments. 

Otherwise cannabis, if used responsibly, has less deleterious effects on your body than alcohol. Even if its abused its going to be less harmful to your physiology than if you were binge consuming alcohol, by comparison. It has less toxic effects and indeed the lethal dose for THC is an amount that isn't even feasible to consume. The stuff really isn't harmful in the way people think of it in terms of toxicity. 

What most people think of is psychological or cognitive impairments. In adults these haven't been shown to occur at a high level except in some individuals with pre-existing mental conditions. And as I said above, the risk of long term impairment really only manifests if you're smoking a lot of pot from a young age (like 13) while your brain is still developing. 

I could go into what THC and cannabanoids do in the body but I think the physiology is a bit much to get into now. 

Oh, for what its worth cannabanoids are not the psychoactive molecules in marijuana. That's THC. There is zero argument against medical marijuana derivatives for this reason alone. You can extract the cannabanoids and administer them without any psychoactive effects at all. And like I said, THC itself isn't even really toxic unless you concentrate it, so its not like toxicity is the problem, its just the psychoactive effects that bother people. 

The risks from inhaling smoke can be circumventing by consuming edibles or vaporizing. Even then there's far less carcinogenic compounds in a joint than in your average cigarette. Not that I advocate inhaling smoke, but considering the health risks we already accept in tobacco smoking and drinking alcohol, there really is no evidence based reason to prohibit marijuana on risk to health alone.


----------



## benski (Jul 8, 2018)

cdskier said:


> So the person that does something illegal is merely rude, but the person that reports them is an asshole? Right...that logic makes perfect sense.



Because it’s just weed. It’s only illegal because of grumpy people like Jeff Sessions so if you report them it usually gets blown way out of proportion.


----------



## slatham (Jul 8, 2018)

Oh man do I wish it was fall and this conversation was focused on skiing and not the above......


----------



## SkiFanE (Jul 8, 2018)

benski said:


> Because it’s just weed. It’s only illegal because of grumpy people like Jeff Sessions so if you report them it usually gets blown way out of proportion.


Reefer madness!!!   Sunday River runs promotions around alcohol.  I can tell you alcohol (and fast food and soda) causes way more problems in healthcare than weed. Working at an inner city hospital - the amount of obesity and alcohol/opioid addiction is what keeps us humming.  In 25 years of having access to medical records I have Not seen one related to cannibis addiction.  You should see all the gastric bypasses on 300pd fast food addicts that Medicaid pays for. If people like prsboogie were really concerned about society and people's well being they should look elsewhere. Give it a break people!!!


----------



## Jully (Jul 8, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> Reefer madness!!!   Sunday River runs promotions around alcohol.  I can tell you alcohol (and fast food and soda) causes way more problems in healthcare than weed. Working at an inner city hospital - the amount of obesity and alcohol/opioid addiction is what keeps us humming.  In 25 years of having access to medical records I have Not seen one related to cannibis addiction.  You should see all the gastric bypasses on 300pd fast food addicts that Medicaid pays for. If people like prsboogie were really concerned about society and people's well being they should look elsewhere. Give it a break people!!!



Most of the comments I've seen in this thread are far from ridiculous statements that come close to classifying as the fear that was reefer madness. I don't think anyone was suggesting that marijuana will become a massive public health problem, I personally (can't speak for others) was just refuting the claim that it is risk free or that there is any medical consensus about the long term effects of weed. There's no Nurses Health study or Framingham Community study of marijuana.

Sugar, smoking (tobacco), and opioids are definitely WAY higher on the risk and public health problem scale than marijuana ever will be.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 8, 2018)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i heard it also leads to white women listening to satanic jazz music and fornicating with minorities
> 
> good lord what a load of bunk...i think you might have worms in your brain
> 
> ...


I get this information directly from the physicians I work with on a daily basis you jack off. If you want to continue to live in your delusional world where what you injest has no ill effects on your body them please go right ahead. Please gather your useless information for the interwebs because there is no misinformation there. Why don't you call a gastroenterologist and ask them how it effects the intestinal tract, ask a cardiologist while your at it. I work with the drunk and drugged population every single day and see with my own two eyes the effects both alcohol and marijuana have on the body. As far as what "retarded" means - you could always look it up, but I save you the work, means to slow, hold back or delay progress.

I've smoked my fair share of pot from age 12 up until I was 21. I then stopped for frequent random testing in my prior career. I continue to not smoke because I also have Asthma and it was a really fucking stupid idea to smoke anything in the first place and didn't realize how shitty I felt when I did smoked until I stopped. I also drink and I'm fully away of the potential harm it does to my body. 

So please get off your HIGH horse, no need to personally antagonize someone over a ridiculous subject.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 8, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> Reefer madness!!!   Sunday River runs promotions around alcohol.  I can tell you alcohol (and fast food and soda) causes way more problems in healthcare than weed. Working at an inner city hospital - the amount of obesity and alcohol/opioid addiction is what keeps us humming.  In 25 years of having access to medical records I have Not seen one related to cannibis addiction.  You should see all the gastric bypasses on 300pd fast food addicts that Medicaid pays for. If people like prsboogie were really concerned about society and people's well being they should look elsewhere. Give it a break people!!!



I couldn't agree more with you about the effects of overindulging in anything or everything. But let's get real, it's not the fault of the corporations that produce shitty for you products. It's the person who abuses them that's at fault. In the US no one will take responsibility for their own actions, whether its obesity, drug/alcohol addiction or why they can't get a job. We are doing 3-6 gastric bypass surgeries every week and I'm only at a 350 bed facility now. Their doing them in 22 year olds who have never been successful at loosing weight but expect to stick to a ridiculously stringent diet regiment after surgery. Then when they fail and have issues they want to blame the surgeons because they must have screwed up the surgery. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## skiur (Jul 9, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure as a clinician, PRS has first hand experience treating people who have gone overboard with cannabis.  End of the day everyone's body chemistry is unique and how they process thc is going to be different.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



When you go overboard with weed you go to sleep.  When you wake up you are no longer high and there is no hangover.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 9, 2018)

The comments from the aggro anti mj crowd here remind me of Robin Williams' stand up on the matter. 

Anti MJ person: Weed causes all these problems! 

Robin: The last thing any pot smoker wants is a problem.....


----------



## cdskier (Jul 9, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> The comments from the aggro anti mj crowd here remind me of Robin Williams' stand up on the matter.
> 
> Anti MJ person: Weed causes all these problems!
> 
> Robin: The last thing any pot smoker wants is a problem.....



Personally I have no issue with people smoking in private. I do have an issue when they choose to do it in public with no regard for the people around them and act as if they are entitled to do whatever they want (this may only be a small percentage of people that act like this, but it is always the couple of idiots that ruin things for everyone else that minds their own business).

It is just a simple thing called common decency and respect for others. If everyone followed this, we wouldn't even be having this discussion.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 9, 2018)

Didn't we already cover this like 4 pages ago. This is pretty much a non-existent problem to begin with. 

There is not some rash of super rude pot smokers all of a sudden. Common decency has prevailed before, I don't see why it would change.


----------



## cdskier (Jul 9, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> Didn't we already cover this like 4 pages ago. This is pretty much a non-existent problem to begin with.
> 
> There is not some rash of super rude pot smokers all of a sudden. Common decency has prevailed before, I don't see why it would change.



Did you miss the part where people said they've experienced it firsthand in the past? Not sure if I mentioned it in this thread, but I've had it happen to me as well when on lifts (and it wasn't just a one time occurrence) so I believe it when others say it has happened to them. So to say it is a non-existent problem to begin with is not an accurate statement from the perspective of people that have experienced it.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jul 9, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Did you miss the part where people said they've experienced it firsthand in the past? Not sure if I mentioned it in this thread, but I've had it happen to me as well when on lifts (and it wasn't just a one time occurrence) so I believe it when others say it has happened to them. So to say it is a non-existent problem to begin with is not an accurate statement from the perspective of people that have experienced it.



Same goes for being publicly intoxicated, playing loud/shitty music, smoking cigarettes in non-smoking areas, skiing too fast etc... (I can go on all day with things that are far more prevalent and annoying)

Seems to me like you have a problem with society in general... dont put this all on the pot heads here


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah, and a bunch of us have called bullshit on this supposed raft of people lighting up. 

This just doesn't happen more than a handful of times in one's lifetime, at worst. And has been proven by Stanford, is not going to pose a problem unless it happens for hours. 

It is not worth getting worked up about.


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't really see the social value in promoting yet another way for people to try to escape the oppressive emptiness of their small and desperate lives, but I guess that's part of the bargain.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 9, 2018)

Jully said:


> *I* personally (can't speak for others) *was just refuting the claim that it is risk free or that there is any medical consensus about the long term effects of weed. *



Yup.  As I noted before, the proper (expensive) research on marijuana's effect on human health is rather scant.  That said, it's smoking, anyone who thinks it's not likely to at the very least have a negative effect on alveoli function or lung cilia are kidding themselves.


----------



## cdskier (Jul 9, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Same goes for being publicly intoxicated, playing loud/shitty music, smoking cigarettes in non-smoking areas, skiing too fast etc... (I can go on all day with things that are far more prevalent and annoying)
> 
> Seems to me like you have a problem with society in general... dont put this all on the pot heads here



I do have a problem with society in general when people act self-centered and entitled and feel rules don't apply to them. Any of those other bad behaviors should be addressed as well (and I've said as much on some of those topics when they've been discussed in other threads). Using other examples of bad behavior to justify another form of bad behavior makes zero sense.



AdironRider said:


> Yeah, and a bunch of us have called bullshit on this supposed raft of people lighting up.
> 
> This just doesn't happen more than a handful of times in one's lifetime, at worst. And has been proven by Stanford, is not going to pose a problem unless it happens for hours.
> 
> It is not worth getting worked up about.



You're right. What I've seen with my own two eyes doesn't happen. What was I thinking?

Bottom line is that it is rude (and still illegal) to light up in public around others. Not sure why this is difficult to understand and why some people are trying to justify it as no big deal (any "responsible" users that I know would agree with the perspective of this being rude and something they wouldn't do).


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 9, 2018)

I dont think anyone is implying that smoking anything isn't going to impair lung function. 

But vaping, edibles, etc are pretty much risk free. 

CDC - you are acting like this is a major problem you encounter regularly. People are calling BS on that, and I'm going further and saying it is not a big deal, or certainly worth getting as upset as you seem to be about it. Get it? Not that it has never happened, not that it isn't still currently illegal. 

Do you report every single person you see speeding to the cops? Because in this day and age, this is the equivalent rule breaking in terms of the law. You see, we have votes and society has determined weed is a lesser offense than even speeding (which has higher fines). It just isn't a big deal, both to the majority of society, as well as the law.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jul 9, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I do have a problem with society in general when people act self-centered and entitled and feel rules don't apply to them. Any of those other bad behaviors should be addressed as well (and I've said as much on some of those topics when they've been discussed in other threads). Using other examples of bad behavior to justify another form of bad behavior makes zero sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reagan is that you????!!!!!


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 9, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Reagan is that you????!!!!!



Why I people fighting so hard to insist that it is okay to light up on a lift with a stranger without at least asking?  

If you light up on a lift with strangers you are rude.  Period.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 9, 2018)

I believe no one has stated that. I have stated it is not worth getting upset about, people are rude all the time for much more mundane stuff that this apparent rash of pot smokers.


----------



## cdskier (Jul 9, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Why I people fighting so hard to insist that it is okay to light up on a lift with a stranger without at least asking?
> 
> If you light up on a lift with strangers you are rude.  Period.



Exactly. I really don't understand it either. Seems incredibly simple to me.



AdironRider said:


> I believe no one has stated that. I have stated it is not worth getting upset about, people are rude all the time for much more mundane stuff that this apparent rash of pot smokers.



If you think I'm getting upset, you're wrong and reading way too much into what I'm saying. While I think it is rude, I personally wouldn't bother to report it (but I also wouldn't have a problem if someone else felt strongly enough about it and wanted to report it).


----------



## skifree (Jul 9, 2018)

I would prefer people don't wear too much cologne on lift.
Very offensive!


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jul 9, 2018)

skifree said:


> I would prefer people don't wear too much cologne on lift.
> Very offensive!



And we really need to get a handle on when people should raise and lower the bars.. Just a heads up would go a long way!


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 9, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> I dont think anyone is implying that smoking anything isn't going to impair lung function.
> 
> But vaping, edibles, etc are pretty much risk free.
> 
> ...



The only time I call the cops on speeders is when they are deliberately endagering the lives of others, driving 90 weaving through cars and yes, smoking joints or pounding beers. Yes society as a whole has become so self centered and inconsiderate of the whole it is disturbing. The comments of you and a few others in this thread just confirm this. As just stated above I don't care how you choose to spend your time whilst in the privacy of your own homes just leave it there. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 9, 2018)

skifree said:


> I would prefer people don't wear too much cologne on lift.
> Very offensive!


Stop skiing in New Jersey.


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 10, 2018)

spring_mountain_high said:


> a little etiquette and discretion go a long way...over consumption of anything is never a good idea...having said that, regardless or setting or substance, *there will always be a couple jerks* in every crowd



And this is why I suffer in silence. Not worth the confrontation to find out.  It has happen more than once this past season where I was a single on the bluebird and someone lit up.  And I don't ski THAT often.  Guess its just the luck of the draw.  Should have bought a lottery ticket.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 10, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> And this is why I suffer in silence. Not worth the confrontation to find out.



+1
Not that it is suffering for me but I guess I should say something as I do get tested and could lose my livelihood.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> And this is why I suffer in silence. Not worth the confrontation to find out.  It has happen more than once this past season where I was a single on the bluebird and someone lit up.  And I don't ski THAT often.  Guess its just the luck of the draw.  Should have bought a lottery ticket.



My standard reply, whether I'm riding as a single or if I have folks with me and whoever I'm skiing with that BB ride when I see someone who's on the chair with me go to light anything up is "Do you mind waiting the 6 minutes to the top? I have asthma (I actually don't) and smoke in small spaces around me often sets it off. Thanks". Never had any flack using that approach

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jul 10, 2018)

drjeff said:


> My standard reply, whether I'm riding as a single or if I have folks with me and whoever I'm skiing with that BB ride when I see someone who's on the chair with me go to light anything up is "Do you mind waiting the 6 minutes to the top? I have asthma (I actually don't) and smoke in small spaces around me often sets it off. Thanks". Never had any flack using that approach
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Mount Snow Policy...

[h=2]Smoking Policy[/h]  In order to provide our guests with the best experience  possible, we ask that you not smoke or vape in areas where there is a  large concentration of people. The following locations are SMOKE FREE zones:


Ticket Queues
Lift Lines
Chair Lifts
25 ft surrounding any building
All decks
  Cigarette Genies are positioned around the resort and we ask that you dispose of your cigarettes properly.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 10, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> The only time I call the cops on speeders is when they are deliberately endagering the lives of others, driving 90 weaving through cars and yes, smoking joints or pounding beers. Yes society as a whole has become so self centered and inconsiderate of the whole it is disturbing. The comments of you and a few others in this thread just confirm this. As just stated above I don't care how you choose to spend your time whilst in the privacy of your own homes just leave it there.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Reading comprehension is your friend. No one is arguing that it is not inconsiderate, I'm saying you are making a mountain of a molehill.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 10, 2018)

It's really quite simple.  

If you light up on a chair lift with strangers without asking, the burden is on you to prove that you are not the douche in that situation.


----------



## Abominable (Jul 10, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> ....another way for people to try to escape the oppressive emptiness of their small and desperate lives....



Ouch.  Well why do _you_ ski?


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 10, 2018)

Abominable said:


> Ouch.  Well why do _you_ ski?



It's a character flaw, but I try my best to keep it to myself when riding lifts with strangers and their impressionable spawn.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jul 10, 2018)

I've lived my 50+ years with MJ being against the law. It has never been an issue for me, professionally or legally.  I've never had to surrender my fingerprints to anyone. It can stay illegal, fine with me. But as the current administration takes away the rights of my gender and many others in this nation, as well as dismantling regulations that kept our air, water and earth safe - suddenly progress I've seen made during those 50 years go "poof".  Don't expect anything done by states to remain legal - there is no longer forward progress as a society - eventually the backward ass ignorants of this country will be sure you stay inside wth your joint or they'll cart you off to a jail cell. No way I'd invest a penny in the industry or even step foot in a "legal" shop. When Sessions decides all pot smokers are drug addicts and treated as such - they'll go back to whatever proof (or computer data) the "legal" states have and get you. Mark my words...this administration is that evil. 

Keep your shit outside where no one can smell or inside. You just never know.....

Sure - I have a foil hat - but what I've seen the last year makes me realize that the McCarthy era-like zealots are purely capable of anything.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 10, 2018)

Okay we have wandered into the political talk which is banned. No free speech here!


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 10, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> I've lived my 50+ years with MJ being against the law. It has never been an issue for me, professionally or legally.  I've never had to surrender my fingerprints to anyone. It can stay illegal, fine with me. But as the current administration takes away the rights of my gender and many others in this nation, as well as dismantling regulations that kept our air, water and earth safe - suddenly progress I've seen made during those 50 years go "poof".  Don't expect anything done by states to remain legal - there is no longer forward progress as a society - eventually the backward ass ignorants of this country will be sure you stay inside wth your joint or they'll cart you off to a jail cell. No way I'd invest a penny in the industry or even step foot in a "legal" shop. When Sessions decides all pot smokers are drug addicts and treated as such - they'll go back to whatever proof (or computer data) the "legal" states have and get you. Mark my words...this administration is that evil.
> 
> Keep your shit outside where no one can smell or inside. You just never know.....
> 
> Sure - I have a foil hat - but what I've seen the last year makes me realize that the McCarthy era-like zealots are purely capable of anything.



I kinda like how the legal guys still cant use banks due to the federal illegality of it. Which means I buy it cash, no tracing there.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 10, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> I've lived my 50+ years with MJ being against the law. It has never been an issue for me, professionally or legally.  I've never had to surrender my fingerprints to anyone. It can stay illegal, fine with me. But as the current administration *takes away the rights of my gender* and many others in this nation, as well as *dismantling regulations that kept our air, water and earth safe* - suddenly progress I've seen made during those 50 years go "poof".  Don't expect anything done by states to remain legal - *there is no longer forward progress as a society* - eventually the *backward ass ignorants* of this country will be sure you stay inside wth your joint or they'll *cart you off to a jail cell*. No way I'd invest a penny in the industry or even step foot in a "legal" shop. When Sessions decides all pot smokers are drug addicts and treated as such - they'll go back to whatever proof (or computer data) the "legal" states have and get you. Mark my words...*this administration is that evil. *
> 
> Keep your shit outside where no one can smell or inside. You just never know.....
> 
> Sure - I have a foil hat - but what I've seen the last year makes me realize that the *McCarthy era-like zealots* are purely capable of anything.



Do they smoke pot in the Handmaid's Tale?

Seriously.  Alpinezone is one of the few places left on this planet where people can have a conversation without political screeds being thrown into the mix.  Or at least it used to be.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 10, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> But as *the current administration takes away the rights of my gender*



For the benefit of everyone's amusement, could you please list all the "rights" you've lost in the last 18 months?   



VTKilarney said:


> *Do they smoke pot in the Handmaid's Tale?*



ROFL. 

Yeah, my life seems pretty nice, I wasn't aware of the dystopian nightmare I'm living in!   I better dust off my crossbow when I get home given SkiFanE just informed us that the _Hunger Games_ have already started.


----------



## Edd (Jul 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, my life seems pretty nice, I wasn't aware of the dystopian nightmare I'm living in!



Yeah mine’s nice too. Not coincidentally, I’m white making well above the US median income. You?


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 10, 2018)

drjeff said:


> My standard reply, whether I'm riding as a single or if I have folks with me and whoever I'm skiing with that BB ride when I see someone who's on the chair with me go to light anything up is "Do you mind waiting the 6 minutes to the top? I have asthma (I actually don't) and smoke in small spaces around me often sets it off. Thanks". Never had any flack using that approach
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



I'll have to try that next season.  But in all fairness, you are a 6 foot (?) male?  (vs a 5'4" middle aged female)  Don't think you would get much flack.


----------



## benski (Jul 10, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Do they smoke pot in the Handmaid's Tale?
> 
> Seriously.  Alpinezone is one of the few places left on this planet where people can have a conversation without political screeds being thrown into the mix.  Or at least it used to be.



Great point. I was fortunate to have confused Facebook so it would mix left and right wing echo chambers on my newsfeed. The news media totally underestimates the differences between the two. On Facebook it’s literally 2 different worlds, with different facts, different focuses. Even the representatives of opposing organizations don’t match up in different echo chambers.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> I'll have to try that next season.  But in all fairness, you are a 6 foot (?) male?  (vs a 5'4" middle aged female)  Don't think you would get much flack.


My wife, who also fits that 5'4" middle aged demographic to a T [emoji6], but who actually has asthma, has used that approach a few times with 100% success as well.

Pretty sure that the vast majority of the population does associate the word "asthma" with breathing problems, and actually does comprehend that smoke, of any kind, in a small space, and asthma don't mix well!!

Much better than sounding all "parental" with a "do you mind?" Or "are you really going to smoke now?" which oftens begs for a non compliant reaction from many!! Gotta thank the great writings of adloescent psychologist, Dan Seigal, Ph.D, for that basic, but often very effective concept of using a third diversion with facts over a straight confrontation approach with my formulation on this! [emoji16] 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 10, 2018)

Some people seem to think politics will prevent them from getting stoned legally , I guess perception is reality to them . Please kill your cable and you'll drop 10 pts off your blood pressure .

Politics has nothing to do with MJ . Your biggest impediment to your goal is your employer ! For obvious legal reasons that your not allowed to drink at work . Apples and oranges maybe ? but being impaired at work is a giant liability !!!! 

Nothing will change on this level till someone invents some type  MJ breathalyzer ? I have no reason to believe development of this type of device would have a serious demand . Law suits risk would overcome any possible benefit to accommodating employee vices. 

Once the politicians can make a few $$$ things will change. That's the only political tie to MJ . Money is pretty much Bi partisan so no need for antagonizing each other.


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 11, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Pretty sure that the vast majority of the population does associate the word "asthma" with breathing problems, and actually does comprehend that smoke, of any kind, in a small space, and asthma don't mix well!![/URL]



I have a friend who claims that smoking this drug helps his asthma and eliminates the need for an inhaler.  The powers of rationalization are strong in that demographic.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jul 11, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Stop skiing in New Jersey.


 There's skiing in NJ?!?


----------



## SkiFanE (Jul 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> For the benefit of everyone's amusement, could you please list all the "rights" you've lost in the last 18 months?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't watch TV - so nothing I derive is from cable news. I haven't read or seen handmaids tale (or hunger games).  Laugh all you like - but this country is going back a few decades with protections being removed. Middle aged white males have no clue - so enjoy your bliss...until your pre-existing condition fucks you up and you die from it     I'll bow out of AZ for awhile.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 11, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> * this country is going back a few decades with protections being removed. Middle aged white males have no clue* - so enjoy your bliss...



And yet this, "_middle-aged white_ female" cant list even a few of all her female _"rights"_ lost in the last 18 months?    

How odd.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jul 11, 2018)

Tempting to reply to SkiFanE but in the interest of getting along and following forum rules will stick to topic at hand :flag:

Anyway the MJ question is simple. I don't smoke and ski, I'm more of a coffee and ski guy. Maybe beer and ski later in the day.

That said I'm one of those folks who can smoke/vape a fair amount and it only gives my mind a slight tickle. Even so, the result is that I end up skiing a little bit over-aggressively (not necessarily a bad thing) or I lose a little bit of my game.

Most people can drive OK stoned. Some can't. But I don't think it can be said that smoking/eating/vaping weed gives anyone an advantage behind the wheel. Skiing is already dangerous enough when I have to consider my own awareness, fitness, and so forth.

I understand downhill skiing is a sport with an element of "party" involved. I just hope when people get inebriated they slow down on the hill and pay attention to others.

THC/Cannabis ingestion should be undetectable to others , in 2018 in legal states especially. Have respect for others and maybe save your 7 gram, 7 paper helicopter joint for an actual party.

If it's obvious you're stoned, I want you to go take a break in the lodge.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2018)

How far you've come Tuna.  Weren't you the guy who told the story about skiing high on LSD and a former girlfriend who was new to the sport had to take a ride down in a ski patrol sled that day? Lol

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 11, 2018)

skiing on just a tiny bit of acid on a sunny spring day is GLORIOUS


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 11, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Tempting to reply to SkiFanE but in the interest of getting along and following forum rules will stick to topic at hand :flag:



+1


----------



## benski (Jul 11, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> I don't watch TV - so nothing I derive is from cable news. I haven't read or seen handmaids tale (or hunger games).  Laugh all you like - but this country is going back a few decades with protections being removed. Middle aged white males have no clue - so enjoy your bliss...until your pre-existing condition fucks you up and you die from it     I'll bow out of AZ for awhile.



Amen. It’s scary to watch how this country has changed culturally in the last 3 years.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 11, 2018)

#resist

#pantsuitsrule

#isthisaskiforum?


----------



## benski (Jul 11, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> #isthisaskiforum?



Only until Benedict Gomez goes on a tangent.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jul 11, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> How far you've come Tuna.  Weren't you the guy who told the story about skiing high on LSD and a former girlfriend who was new to the sport had to take a ride down in a ski patrol sled that day? Lol



It's evolution, baby. That said I might consider you to co-author my biography! (we'll see how it goes)

edit: different days.. only dosed and skied once, small dose, didn't care to repeat it. Coffee is the best for skiing.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 11, 2018)

benski said:


> Amen. It’s scary to watch how this country has changed culturally in the last 3 years.



LOL 3 ? ......Maurey Povich , Jerry Springer .....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 11, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> LOL 3 ? ......Maurey Povich , Jerry Springer .....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


This^^^ the true down fall of 'merica

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 11, 2018)

benski said:


> Only until Benedict Gomez goes on a tangent.



I wasn't the one who went & popped-off on the _"tangent"_ here (which you of course, know).


----------



## Pez (Jul 12, 2018)

is it winter yet?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jul 12, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> This^^^ the true down fall of 'merica



Now we rise again :flag::beer:


----------



## Whitey (Jul 12, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> edit: different days.. only dosed and skied once, small dose, didn't care to repeat it. Coffee is the best for skiing.



Once back when I was young and stupid (i.e. in college) a buddy of mine who I skied a lot with and I did mushrooms and went night skiing at some random ski bump in upstate NY, can't even remember where.   

Not sure why I never did it again because .... it ....... was .......... AWESOME!  

Appropriate reference linked here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDRrjFjJ9fI


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 12, 2018)

Whitey said:


> Once back when I was young and stupid (i.e. in college) a buddy of mine who I skied a lot with and I did mushrooms and went night skiing at some random ski bump in upstate NY, can't even remember where.
> 
> Not sure why I never did it again because .... it ....... was .......... AWESOME!
> 
> ...



I used to ski Doe now Bear Creek in the late 70's . There was a guy named Shannon that used to do shrooms and night ski off the T bar . I rode up many times with him ...He would drool and stare the whole way up . Once off the T bar he was crazy good in the bumps LOL


----------



## ironhippy (Jul 13, 2018)

I wouldn't want to be around crowds and especially the lift line on hallucinogens.
Skiing and hiking would be pretty good though. Provided the weather was nice.

However I'm pretty sure those days are long behind me.


----------



## Edd (Jul 13, 2018)

Big Bear, CA in 1991. It was a bluebird spring day with solid crowds. I was with a big group and a few of us took mushrooms right in the lodge. It wasn’t well thought out. However, I had a great time and skied better than I ever had before. It’s helpful that you’re wearing goggles so that strangers can’t see the dumb look on your face. Everything looked f***ing beautiful and I wasn’t capable of intelligent conversation so I didn’t talk much. I look back on that day fondly but I wouldn’t recommend trying it. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 13, 2018)

I've been to Gunstock maybe 5 times, all of them in a similar mental state... 

I don't know how I'd feel doing that here at Jackson, but at some little ski bump at night, hell of a good time.


----------

